# Items sold out in Gracie's shop?!



## Baboom (Nov 15, 2013)

So I went in to Gracie's shop today and most of the things said "sold out" on them and there was only 2 available, I've had no visitors today so do villagers buy stuff from her store? 

Never had this happen before in her shop or any others. Only if a human character has bought stuff!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 15, 2013)

Today is sale day , Mostly everything is sold out


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 15, 2013)

Her card items aren't exactly cheap, tho!  I can't wait to empty a room somehow and display them.  I really like the clock, but boy, is it pricey for a clock.  But I must remember that it is Gracie we are talking about, here.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 15, 2013)

Didn't you notice the sign outside of the Emporium?  Gracie is starting her end-of-season sales. Most of the stuff will be sold out -- I got there pretty early, so I only saw a few sold out signs -- but there will be some other goodies in the store that you can't get normally, like the card series, and some pieces of clothing. That stuff isn't discounted though, so be prepared to pay a lot. XD


----------



## VioletsTown (Nov 15, 2013)

So does this mean that her regular fall items are no longer available?  Darn it, I was still looking for the funky wig.


----------



## Azzie (Nov 15, 2013)

VioletsTown said:


> So does this mean that her regular fall items are no longer available?  Darn it, I was still looking for the funky wig.


Her fall stuff should still be there until the end of the month, just less of it. In my Gracie's today there was I think one or two Sweets pieces, a Trump Couch, a Wedding Cake, a few sold-out signs and some clothes (including the funky wig). So basically just keep checking back every day, same as normal. ^_^ (Also if the wig never shows up for you by the end of the month I have one you can have, I don't use it very much)


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 15, 2013)

Yep, there's still fall stuff, don't worry. Gracie was selling the banana-split hat for me today. Just keep checking back!


----------



## aetherene (Nov 15, 2013)

I love the sales. Everything from that season is cheaper, but she has the stuff that she only sells during sales (wedding cake, card series, certain sale clothing).

I'm getting real tempted to TT so that I can try to get all of the sale items before the end of the month.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 15, 2013)

I just read on Tumblr, though, that if you TT, the seasonal stuff won't appear, just the sale-exclusive. So, if you're still looking for pieces of the sweets series, or the fall clothes, don't TT!


----------



## aetherene (Nov 15, 2013)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> I just read on Tumblr, though, that if you TT, the seasonal stuff won't appear, just the sale-exclusive. So, if you're still looking for pieces of the sweets series, or the fall clothes, don't TT!



But this is true. I TTed once to the day of the Harvest Festival and went to the Emporium for the sale, and there were no seasonal items and just the sale ones. It makes it a lot easier. Definitely wanna TT day by day to get everything. /shifty


----------



## Baboom (Nov 15, 2013)

So the card range is sale furniture? Will it appear more than once? Can't afford it all today!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd assume that they have a chance of appearing more than once, like other stuff in her store, but since only three pieces appear a day, it might be harder to get it all.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 15, 2013)

As others have said, between seasons Gracie holds sales that sell special items as well as the items that were available in the previous season. Some of the noticeable items are the card series, wedding cake, and misc. clothing items. Since it's a sale, there are some spots no items are in (although it claims they're sold out) to give the impression of it being a sale.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 15, 2013)

I'd also like to point out, real quick -- don't worry about getting to the store as soon as the shop opens. If you get there later, everything that was being sold that day will still be there -- things don't disappear over the course of the day. The sold out signs you see at the start are really just there for show.


----------



## VioletsTown (Nov 15, 2013)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> I'd also like to point out, real quick -- don't worry about getting to the store as soon as the shop opens. If you get there later, everything that was being sold that day will still be there -- things don't disappear over the course of the day. The sold out signs you see at the start are really just there for show.



Thanks for that, I actually TT'd back to 9:00 a.m. because I thought things would be sold out!  Nice knowing this going forward.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 15, 2013)

That happened to me today. I got in and some of the stuff was gone. I was totally confused until I found this thread.


----------



## aetherene (Nov 15, 2013)

She always has end of season sales. So it's every: February 15-28/29, May 15-21, August 15-31, November 15-30.

I got the emporium late in August, but Gracie wasn't having the sales.


----------



## vickilrm63 (Aug 19, 2014)

When I went to buy a dress from Gracie...only 2 pieces of furniture and 3 clothing items remained...Gracie said it wasn't part of the sale so I still confused as to why all but 3 shelves are empty.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 19, 2014)

When I talked to Gracie,she sakd get there earlier to buy items on sale.I tt'd to 5 minutes before they opened,then once they did and ran up to Gracies.Everything was sold out again and she said I needed to get there earlier.Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 19, 2014)

I always wondered who actually bought the items that were already sold out


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 19, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> When I talked to Gracie,she sakd get there earlier to buy items on sale.I tt'd to 5 minutes before they opened,then once they did and ran up to Gracies.Everything was sold out again and she said I needed to get there earlier.Can anyone explain this to me?



it probably saved them being "sold out" before if you didn't start a new day


though what _is_ the deadline for sale items being sold out anyways


----------



## Karupi (Aug 19, 2014)

omg, I was wondering this too :O I'm gonna try to get the card furniture items


----------



## Darcii (Aug 19, 2014)

I have never seen a single item on sale. Ever. And I have always gotten there the first day of the sale at store opening. I actually had just assumed it was part of the game to never be able to buy Gracie items on sale and they always be sold out


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 19, 2014)

Please check dates before posting! I'll leave this open though as it seems relevant now that Gracies sale has started


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 19, 2014)

fyi people the card series, wedding cake, and any special attire that shows up is never on sale and I'vve never seen them sold out early before

the actual sale items on the other hand though...


----------



## MirrorEffect (Aug 19, 2014)

The same thing happened to me, I was super confused. Then I realized that it's sale time so most things will be sold out or cycled into different item sets.... I did get a cute petal parasol, though, so I'm not disappointed at all!


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 19, 2014)

I walked into T&T Emporium the second it open, and everything but the clothing was sold out. I don't think it matters how early you get there.

EDIT: ... Like everyone else has already said, lol. I didn't finish reading the rest of the responses.


----------



## rkb1723 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey I'm new to this site and was looking for an answer to that question of why all the items are sold out. Its nice to now know WHY I've only been able to get half-price seasonal items twice out of the many times I've visited. I time travel quite a bit and now I think I just may stop (at least for a while) so I can get the items for half price.


----------

